# Jewel filter: changing the sponges?



## Spnl (22 Mar 2013)

My first post!

Just set up new tank, Jewel Rio 300, 4 wks ago.
I set up the filter with sponges and a box of Cirex as per instructions, so it is now time to change the carbon sponge, and the NO3 sponge due to be changed in 1 month.
My questions are:
Is it necessary to change the carbon sponge? I have read that activated carbon can disgorge pollutants back to the tank when it's exhausted, but others say these sponges just turn into another biological filter when "full". If the latter, is there any point changing it?
Or should I replace it with a normal sponge (don't think I need the carbon), or would more ceramic be better?

And is the NO3 sponge best removed in a planted tank, or does the same apply? I thought I would use it in the newly set up tank, but not sure about long term. My NO3 is about 10-20ppm, about the same as my tap water according to my API master test kit.

Really grateful for any advice or experiences.

Steve


----------



## Martin cape (22 Mar 2013)

Hi. 

I used to have an internal in my rio 180. The only sponges/filters I used were, front bottom to top-

Cirax
Blue fine
Blue fine

Blue coarse
Blue coarse
White pad

You don't need the carbon and you definitely want to remove the nitrate sponge. Water changes keeps it down and your plants need them


----------



## Spnl (22 Mar 2013)

Thanks Martin
That is what I was thinking of changing to.
Is there any advantage to more Cirax over another sponge do you think?


----------



## Martin cape (22 Mar 2013)

There will be. But the tank runs fine with just one so its up to you really. Cirax is a lot more expensive than sponges.


----------



## fish fodder (23 Mar 2013)

I've recently taken mine out of a rio 300 and the extra space is great.... They are good filters when they work, I have had a total of 4 juwel power heads fail on me on the 300 and 180,they are not cheap either.


----------

